# Do you use a face shield when sanding? Dust mask? Trend Airshield?



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Curious if you are 100% face shield for all spindle and bowl work, or if there are scenarios. Is sanding considered to be safe enough for just glasses?

Trying to decide on a new shield. Sanding dust is a big deal, too, that I need to figure out. I think ideally I'd have something to suck up most of the dust and a low profile respirator for the balance. My 3M uses an over the head strap and I can't imagine using it in combination with a shield. But I'm ok with it with just glasses.

Looked at the trend breather and it gets such bad reviews I was scared off. Actually I think the newer model gets much better reviews. I was looking at one on ebay. They're pretty pricey, but if it really works, it would be worth it. The alternative seems to be the Bionic. I might order this Miller mask. It appears to be lower profile and doesn't require an over the head strap. At least from what I can tell.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I use a shield, glasses and respirator. You never know when something will go wrong.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Todd

I do wear one all the time I turn and use a grinder.

For one I hate chips flying and hitting my face, then there are times when a splinter will fly up and hit the shield and if not those two reasons I had had a piece come off and hit it too a few times and know of others that it saved their face and head from worse damage then what happened.

I did use the Bionic UVAC (Spelling?) face shield and it worked really well but a lot of dust always found its way inside and started blocking my vision so I got another one and I am still out on opinion on that one.

On a dust mask I always wear one sanding. I did have the Trend Air powered one because of sever reactions but I no longer have them but still wear long sleeves to keep it off of my arms. I will sell it in the future now too.

Last I even wear face protection because I did have a small bowl come apart during sanding so I would never do without there too. 
I feel why not wear safety protection when you have it since something can go wrong at anytime and save your head it is just a little effort to do it.

Hope this helps


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

@Arlin, I've been wearing the full (cheap) mask about 95% of the time. I guess I was hoping people would assure me that 500 RPM sanding is perfectly fine with just glasses.

I'm slowly getting used to the fact that I can't blow away wood chips through the shield! The other night I had my first sneezing fit with it on. That was pleasant!

Did you have the older Trend or the current model?


----------



## Cashew (Oct 19, 2015)

100% cheap face shield while turning, sanding and buffing. Respirator as well. Box fan with 2 filters sucking the air at floor level behind me to catch extra dust. I tried my shop vac for dust pickup but didn't care for it. I use a homemade sanding wax while sanding and it cuts the fine dust down and my turning looks better and stays cooler.

Health wise you owe it to yourself, I need to upgrade my face shield as well. 
Be safe, and have fun.
Cashew


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

My head is ugly enough without subjecting it to shrapnel from any machine. We use a lot of spalted wood around here and have NO desire tho inhale that fungus when turning, sawing or sanding it. Bad for the health you know. 
On a further note we wear hearing protection any time we work with machinary. Any hearing loss is to much hearing loss. Especialy when there is personal protection available for everyone in the shop. 
*ALLWAYS YELL " NOISE" BEFORE TURNING ON ANY LOUD MACHINE.* Decreases the danger in the shop. imho.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Actually I do yell "FIRE IN THE HOLE!" when I'm about to turn on the food processor to crush my ice for a gin and tonic.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

The Bionics are popular but check the specs; they may be Z87 or Z87+. You want the +.
Standard (Z87) must withstand a 1" ball dropped from 50 inches. That's it.
Z87+ must withstand about 1.25 pound pointed object dropped from the same height. Additionally it must withstand a 1/4" steel ball at almost 100 mph.
I use Z87+ safety glasses (DeWalt) with a cheap face shield for grinding and most spindle work. A cheap shield by itself I would skip. You may receive a greater injury form a shard of the shield going into your eye than from the object itself. It will keep little nuisance chips away.

For Bowl or other heavy work Z87+ safety glasses and a V50 face shield (ballistic grade).

When sanding I use the 3M P100 mask. Same rating as the expensive systems, down to 0.3 at 100% efficiency.
They state up to 160 hours use but at about $7.00 I toss them after about 24 hours which is 3-4 months for me.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I can see the + rating in a customer photo of the box. You'd think they'd list that on the website! I hadn't heard of V50. I'll look into that. Thanks.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I use a 3m 1/2 face mask, ear muffs, & the vacuum hooked up to the ROS.


----------



## Starfury (Jul 1, 2015)

Last weekend I started building a treasure chest box and was using a router to cut out the fingers for the joints and decided to put on my safety goggles, mask, and hearing protectors. I'm glad I did..the amount of sawdust from the router was more than I expected and the hearing protection…it was nice to not have my ears ringing from the noise.


----------



## Dreggy (Jan 3, 2014)

I always wear a 3M Air Stream hood. They are full face and HEPA filtration. They're kinda spendy though, over $800 new.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Well I decided on the Bionic and I absolutely love it so far!

When I saw the box I was skeptical. When I pulled it out of the box I was 100% convinced … that it was NOT what I wanted! Way too flimsy and light, was my first impression. But after assembling it and trying it out and comparing it to my old POS mask dang! This shield is sweet!

- Super lightweight
- Comfortable "sweat band" head band
- Excellent adjustments and adjustability to angle and distance from face (for dust mask, etc.)

I've used for a couple of hours so far and it's truly as if it's not even on. My only negative feeling is that I'll be sad when the plastic is no longer crystal clear, as if not even there.

I haven't yet tried to fit a dust mask under it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I used a cheap face shield for a couple years, then a much better one came with my latest lathe, huge improvement. The old one I hated wearing, the new one isn't bad at all although it's still a little heavy. I might look at the Bionic. I also bought a 3M face/dust mask, super comfortable.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I use a face shield and a respirator when I turn and sand and the difference

is like night and day.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

N95 respirator always. Prescription safety glasses always. Face shield when I am carving, using the tablesaw or planer.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Star I also wear a leather apron when using a grinder or router. I have had a grinding stone fly apart and a router bit fly into shrapnel. The apron protected me from taking either of those to the chest gut and groin(I take care of the boys). Shops are dangerous and most are walking a fine line of having a accident or not. Kind of like crawling under a car that's up on cinder blocks. It works but it's a good chance it will fail. Digging chunks of anything out of your body sucks wether it's wood,metal or stone it all sucks the same.


----------



## BasementShop (Nov 3, 2014)

Always put on safety glasses when entering the shop! What worked in Shop Class for 7th graders works for me.

I put over-the-ear (ear muff style) hearing protection on after putting in the ear buds to help with the noise and boredom when sanding.

I use a washable, reusable dust mask whenever sanding.

When turning, I use the dust mask-it is rare that I don't go from turning to sanding and so having the dust mask on as part of my turning is now routine-face shield, and ear muffs. Typically won't use the ear buds when turning because I use what I hear to help me realize I might not have things tightened down as well as needed.

I, too, have a box fan and filter set up directly behind my lathe to help keep the dust down when turning and especially when sanding on the lathe.

Be Safe!

Basement Shop


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Yikes! There's NO WAY I'd consider adhering to glasses on at all times! I'm perfectly happy with trusting my instincts for when I need glasses. It's funny … this thread wasn't intended to be "should I wear glasses", but rather "are glasses sufficient when sanding on the lathe", and also fitting dust masks under the shield.

I just spent a few more hours on the lathe and I am just tickled pink with this new shield and I was able to comfortably where my 3M N95 under it with no discomfort.

Happy days…


----------



## soob (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a 3m face shield with a built in respirator. It works really well. But do I use it all the time? No. Usually just a respirator and my prescription safety glasses. If I'm worried about something coming off or apart I'll use it, or the cage that came with the lathe.

I am glad I need prescription glasses, because if I didn't I'm not sure I'd be disciplined enough to wear eye protection all the time. The glasses have saved me from serious eye injury at least three or four times.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I do not use anything for such operations.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I wear a mask (Miller LPR-100 Respirator) while sanding along with my wrap-around, bi-focal safety glasses.

Actually the glasses pretty much never come off when I am in the shop.

I also run my dust collector and air filtration system system while sanding.


----------



## JeremyT21 (May 21, 2014)

I live on the edge and usually don't wear any type of protection. I will wear a respirator when sanding or turning very dusty wood, but usually im au'natural. I have had 1 instance of a bowl flying apart and slightly cutting my cheek, but i'm just stubborn like that. I started wearing the respirator out of necessity when the dust started bothering my lungs.


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

Always a face shield when turning. I have forgotten which shield it is but it is not one of the super cheap ones. I throw on a 3M 7500 respirator when I am doing any heavy sanding. I also have a hood connected to my dust collector that is usually running nonstop when I am sanding and even when I am doing any substantial turning. However, I turn almost exclusively kiln-dried wood and I also turn indoors in a bedroom so that's too reasons for the extra dust collection while turning. When I used to turn in a garage and turned more green wood, I never turned on the DC hood just for turning.

If you blow your nose (or pick it, let's be honest) after lathe time and there is a bunch of brown crud in there, that ought to be a warning that you inhaled a lot of wood dust. Probably not a good thing, especially long term.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Ha ha. The nose trick has always been a reminder or checkpoint for me! I love it.


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

> I live on the edge and usually don t wear any type of protection. I will wear a respirator when sanding or turning very dusty wood, but usually im au natural. I have had 1 instance of a bowl flying apart and slightly cutting my cheek, but i m just stubborn like that. I started wearing the respirator out of necessity when the dust started bothering my lungs.


Just a suggestion, but you might consider these:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/DEWALT-Safety-Goggles-Concealer-with-Clear-Anti-Fog-Lens-DPG82-11C/202220499

Much less annoying to wear than a full face shield but will still protect your eyes really well. I wore these for a long time until I found a face shield that I actually found comfortable. I have a big head and most cheap face shields feel like someone is screwing a hose clamp around my head. These goggles are far, far more comfortable. I still keep them around my lathe and wear them occasionally or offer them up to visitors to my workshop if they are going to be standing nearby with the lathe running.

My only gripe with them is that they are not as anti-fog as they claim to be but you could probably just bolster that with some anti-fog spray like they sell in paintball or ski shops.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Cheap face shield when roughing, sometimes when finishing, depends on the cut and direction of chips. Safety glasses with magnifier inserts all the time so I can see what I'm doing. I can move the DC intake to capture a lot of the dust from turning, sometimes use a respirator. Always use a respirator when sanding.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I use a respirator when sanding, as well as dust collector, and ambient air cleaner.

I like my lungs…

Eye protection is typically prescription glasses with safety glasses over them.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I use several thing, the Trend Pro Face shield when turning, more than once it has defected flying objects and also does a great job filtering the air. I love the protection it provides both for flying objects and dust however there are two issues that need attention. (1) The grade of the plastic is lacking in the area of static control and scratch resistance. The additional stick-on shield does help protect from scratches but does nothing for the static control. Also after you replace the plastic stick-on it is near impossible to get a complete seal and this results in a visible distortion. (2) The low battery signal cannot be cut off and comes on after a short usage but the battery will still provide power for at least another 6 hours.

I also use a 3M dust mask when doing sanding that does not require the Trend but the Trend is more comfortable.
My glasses are safety glasses just to be a bit safer and ensure I always have something on to help protect the eyes but full eye protection is MUCH better. Once I was brushing something with a wire wheel and a small wire piece became lodged in my eye. While I did have my normal prescription glasses on they did not provide the protection that full eye coverage does or a full face shield. The eye doctor was able to remove the wire without any damage to the eye.

I now use a full face shield when working with any grinder or wire wheel.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have been using Parker's Perfect to clean my faceshield and glasses for years … anti-fog, and has anti-static properties as well.
http://www.parkersperfect.com/


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

When sanding, I have a large 30" fan running to blow away the dust. Mostly, I like to sand outdoors when I can. I don't like wearing face shields or respirators.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have finally gotten used to using my Bionic Face Shield ALL of the time.

IMO, it is toooo… much of a PITA having to stop, think, wonder, and decide EACH and EVERY TIME. Just do it!

BTW, I have had this for a few years, and I bought a replacement shield for when I need to replace a scratched up one. I have never had to do that. This Bionic Face Shield holds up rather well, even though I have had kickbacks/chip-offs strike the shield a few times.

And like Ron, I also have 5-fans keeping air moving at all times now that it is getting rather seasonally warm down here in S. Texas.


----------

